# 機車 (台灣用法)



## viajero_canjeado

嗨!

我不知道在大陸會不會這麼用''機車''形容個人..總之, 我覺得有好多翻譯選項:

presuming, arrogant, inconsiderate, sycophantic, overbearing, overboard (as in, crossing the line), annoying, flattering, adulatory, fawning, parvenu-ish, wheedling, predisposed to picking at others

請問我的翻譯企圖對不對? 該刪除哪些, 增設什麼?


----------



## YangMuye

> 我不知道在大陸會不會這麼用''機車''形容個人


大陸人表示沒聽過。



> 請問我的翻譯企圖對不對? 該刪除哪些, 增設什麼?


這句話用英文怎麼說？
“企圖”一般是指不好的“意圖”。“增設”似乎是“增添”之後再“設置”妥當。


----------



## Jerry Chan

的確經常看到台灣人說機車，其實是甚麼意思？能不能舉些例子？


----------



## samanthalee

Jerry Chan said:


> 的確經常看到台灣人說機車，其實是甚麼意思？能不能舉些例子？


还真不好解释……新加坡有同样意思的字眼，不过是闽南语脏话（Bodyholics 应该知道，读音类似“怪懒”）。如果是说女生“机车”，英语可以说 "she can be quite bitchy sometimes". 不过"bitchy"涵盖的比“机车”还广，"bitchy" 可能有时还会出口伤人，“机车”就不会。
如果是说男生“机车”，可能可以说是“跋扈”，但也不完全是。因为“机车”是有一点霸道，有一点不讲理，绝对独断专行，却不会蛮横，也没有嚣张。

好难解释……


----------



## Jerry Chan

samanthalee said:


> 还真不好解释……新加坡有同样意思的字眼，不过是闽南语脏话（bodyholics 应该知道，读音类似“怪懒”）。如果是说女生“机车”，英语可以说 "she can be quite bitchy sometimes". 不过"bitchy"涵盖的比“机车”还广，"bitchy" 可能有时还会出口伤人，“机车”就不会。
> 如果是说男生“机车”，可能可以说是“跋扈”，但也不完全是。因为“机车”是有一点霸道，有一点不讲理，绝对独断专行，却不会蛮横，也没有嚣张。
> 
> 好难解释……



大概明白了, 謝謝!


----------



## samanthalee

Jerry Chan said:


> 大概明白了, 謝謝!



所以，Jerry Chan，你們那邊有同樣意思的詞嗎？



viajero_canjeado said:


> 嗨!
> 
> 我不知道在大陸會不會這麼用''機車''形容個人..總之, 我覺得有好多翻譯選項:
> 
> presuming, arrogant, inconsiderate, sycophantic, overbearing, overboard (as in, crossing the line), annoying, flattering, adulatory, fawning, parvenu-ish, wheedling, predisposed to picking at others
> 
> 請問我的翻譯企圖對不對? 該刪除哪些, 增設什麼?



It's kind of difficult to define "機車". 
她說：「你好機車喔」 can be translated as 
"Oh get away from me, you jerk", she *said laughingly*. (if it's a guy)
or
"You are such a bitch", she *said laughingly*. (if it's a gal)

"Jerk" and "bitch" are used on a wide array of persons from the worse it's-my-misfortune-to-know-this-person (called 爛咖) to the mildest "my best friend when he/she is not at his/her most obliging" (in other words, being "機車")


----------



## Jerry Chan

samanthalee said:


> 所以，jerry chan，你們那邊有同樣意思的詞嗎？



暫時想不到
讓我再想一下


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Great suggestions, Samantha!



YangMuye said:


> 這句話用英文怎麼說？
> “企圖”一般是指不好的“意圖”。“增設”似乎是“增添”之後再“設置”妥當。



喔, 我的意思是: Are my attempts at translation correct? What should I take out [of the list]; what should I add [to it]?


----------



## echo_zkl

yangmuye said:


> “企圖”一般是指不好的“意圖”。“增設”似乎是“增添”之後再“設置”妥當。



貌似台湾人说”企图“，相当于大陆的”试图“，”希望“等
显然楼主学的是台湾普通话，而且挺不错


----------



## echo_zkl

samanthalee said:


> 她說：「你好機車喔」 can be translated as
> "Oh get away from me, you jerk", she *said laughingly*. (if it's a guy)
> or
> "You are such a bitch", she *said laughingly*. (if it's a gal)



Why did you emphasize the "laughingly" part? So 机车 is not such a derogatory term?


----------



## BODYholic

samanthalee said:


> 还真不好解释……新加坡有同样意思的字眼，不过是闽南语脏话（Bodyholics 应该知道，读音类似“怪懒”）。



“怪懒”是指个性叛逆或倔强，爱顶撞。

虽然常在电视听到“机车”这字眼，但也不是十分了解它的意思。前两天在“败犬女王”，男主角罗嗦了一大堆后，女主角却说他太机车。刚好看到英文字幕，当时是译成“irritating”的。

我也曾上网搜查，但发现它的意思很广。就连八卦，夸张，啰唆，不上道，反应慢等等都可用上“机车”。


----------



## samanthalee

echo_zkl said:


> Why did you emphasize the "laughingly" part? So 机车 is not such a derogatory term?



No, it's not derogatory. It's a reprimand, but can be used among friends as a term of approval (if they agree with the action), or a term expressing mild irritation.



BODYholic said:


> 虽然常在电视听到“机车”这字眼，但也不是十分了解它的意思。前两天在“败犬女王”，男主角罗嗦了一大堆后，女主角却说他太机车。刚好看到英文字幕，当时是译成“irritating”的。



我以为女主角用“机车”的意思是“你很烦耶。可不可以别故意和我唱反调/顶撞我。”
在这个context, 如果不用“irritating”，我想到的更贴切的翻译是“fxxx off”（天啊，怎么我解释一个“机车”，脏话全出来了）



BODYholic said:


> 我也曾上网搜查，但发现它的意思很广。就连八卦，夸张，啰唆，不上道，反应慢等等都可用上“机车”。


我对其准确性心存怀疑。其中尝试解释“机车”为何物的网页还把“鸡婆”解读成“啰嗦”。你我都知道“鸡婆”是台语谐音（据台湾教育署台语词典，正确汉字是“家婆”），指的就是新加坡人说的“kaypoh”。“kaypoh”怎么会和“啰嗦”扯上关系？所以它们对“机车”的解释，我有所保留。也许“机车”表现出来的“故意唱反调”，让有些人以为那个人不上道，反应慢，不懂察言观色。为了故意唱反调而做出夸张事情的幼稚行径，也不是没有（尤其是一些偶像剧角色），被误解成“夸张”也不无可能。


----------



## indigoduck

viajero_canjeado said:


> 嗨!
> 
> 我不知道在大陸會不會這麼用''機車''形容個人..總之, 我覺得有好多翻譯選項:
> 
> presuming, arrogant, inconsiderate, sycophantic, overbearing, overboard (as in, crossing the line), annoying, flattering, adulatory, fawning, parvenu-ish, wheedling, predisposed to picking at others
> 
> 請問我的翻譯企圖對不對? 該刪除哪些, 增設什麼?


 
In Taiwan, scooters are commonplace and pretty much everywhere, and so, we all know one of the definitions of 機車 which means a scooter.  But when used to describe a person, a taiwanese guy once explained to me ... when calling someone 機車 what you're really saying is this person is a "pain in the a$$".

He used the analogy... when you're in a hurry and your scooter just won't start no matter what you do, it leaves you feeling quite frustrated.  

That is the mood that you're in... and that's the same mood you feel about a person you refer to as 機車.

Frustratingly stubborn ?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

indigoduck said:


> He used the analogy... when you're in a hurry and your scooter just won't start no matter what you do, it leaves you feeling quite frustrated.
> 
> That is the mood that you're in... and that's the same mood you feel about a person you refer to as 機車.
> 
> Frustratingly stubborn ?



Hey, superbly put indigoduck! It's nice to kind of have a bridge of logic provided.. makes sense too: getting left high and dry by one's scooter can be cause for no small consternation.


----------



## BODYholic

有种茅塞顿开的感觉。Thanks. 



indigoduck said:


> In Taiwan, scooters are commonplace and pretty much everywhere, and so, we all know one of the definitions of 機車 which means a scooter.  But when used to describe a person, a taiwanese guy once explained to me ... when calling someone 機車 what you're really saying is this person is a "pain in the a$$".
> 
> He used the analogy... when you're in a hurry and your scooter just won't start no matter what you do, it leaves you feeling quite frustrated.
> 
> That is the mood that you're in... and that's the same mood you feel about a person you refer to as 機車.
> 
> Frustratingly stubborn ?


----------



## JJchang

it actually has nothing to do with the real scooters. It works like feck, gosh. 機車 is a substitution of the term "bollocks" "cock" in Taiwanese 雞巴; and rather than saying bollocks, high school kids used this term to avoid swearing which was punishable in school. Anyway, the intent is vulgar and not just merely a sense of feeling frustrated.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

From the contexts I've seen the term used in, 機車 has not functioned as a mere expletive like "bollocks". Not to say the word isn't versatile enough to be employed this way as well.. but the usage I'm asking about is more an adjectival one, such as 你很機車耶.


----------



## JJchang

"you are such a dick".
Remember that in Chinese we don't distinguish nouns and adjectives so clearly.


----------



## indigoduck

viajero_canjeado said:


> From the contexts I've seen the term used in, 機車 has not functioned as a mere expletive like "bollocks". Not to say the word isn't versatile enough to be employed this way as well.. but the usage I'm asking about is more an adjectival one, such as 你很機車耶.


 


JJchang said:


> "you are such a dick".
> Remember that in Chinese we don't distinguish nouns and adjectives so clearly.


 
Actually, I agree with JJchang.

I've found 機車 to be quite a versatile expression and how expletive it is ... i think depends on who and the state of the speaker. That's the beauty of this term which initially caused me some great confusion ... it is quite versatile indeed. But i think on average... "frustration" is the meaning. Of course, the degree of frustration depends on the situation and the person. Warning: The following examples are strong stereotypes ...

a) If you're a sweet polite girl and your scooter breaks down... you'll hopefully say: "Oh... so annoying, why did you have to break down now ?"

b) If you're a gentlemen's gentlemen... and your scooter breaks down... you'll say in a british accent with a smile: "My golly... my scooter is such a nuissance, no matter, i'll call a taxi"

c) If you're a reckless guy and your scooter breaks down... you'll say nothing, punch and kick the thing first... and then shout really loud: "(use your imagination here) !!!!!".


----------

